# Cerabis Ceramic Tank in Pretoria



## Kaizer (29/4/16)

Any vendors in Pretoria / Centurion stocking this tank?


----------



## Lingogrey (29/4/16)

Kaizer said:


> Any vendors in Pretoria / Centurion stocking this tank?


I see that it is listed as in stock on Vape King's website and the Pretoria branch carries most (but not all) of the stock available online. Maybe if you give them a call on Saturday morning they can confirm:

Vape King Pretoria
Patrick & Debbie
Pretoria Agent
701, 14th Avenue, Gezina, Pretoria
Tel: 076 061 2114
Lounge / Retail

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kaizer (29/4/16)

Lingogrey said:


> I see that it is listed as in stock on Vape King's website and the Pretoria branch carries most (but not all) of the stock available online. Maybe if you give them a call on Saturday morning they can confirm:
> 
> Vape King Pretoria
> Patrick & Debbie
> ...



Out of stock. I blame @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

